# Bluetooth Connectivity Ford Mondeo



## danakajoel (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all. I live in the UK and have a 5 year old Ford Mondeo which comes with Bluetooth hands free for making and receiving phone calls.

For some reason, the Nexus 4 is unable to connect with the car and so I can't pair the two. I have 4.2.2 and so thought connectivity had been fixed.

I have always been able to pair my previous HTC phones. Has anyone else had similar car connectivity issues and know of a fix?


----------



## Booce (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a 2011 Mondeo and the phone pairs no problem but only for phone calls. I can't stream audio (music) over it. Not much help I know, but at least you know it should work.


----------

